# Anyone for some Salt Cured Cod?



## kleenex (Mar 15, 2005)

I saw this PBS show with Andreas Viestad cooking with it.

http://www.scandcook.com/default.asp?menu=8&page=1


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 17, 2005)

Kleenex I have that cookbook and use it fairly often.  I have posted some of the recipes from it here.  I wish I could get the show, but here in Eugene we do not.  I have called our local OPB station, but nothing yet. Did you like the show?  Yes I have eaten that cod.


----------



## kleenex (Mar 18, 2005)

I was looking forward to watching Rick Bayless and his cooking show and his show was on instead.

After watching one show I have to say he was a good cook and very knowledgeable of Scandinavian food.  I would watch his show again.

Would not mind seeing on Iron Chef America as a challeneger.


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2005)

Moved to Fish and Seafood forum.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 21, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Moved to Fish and Seafood forum.


 
okeydokey GB, you are the boss


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2005)

Nah I just work for the boss


----------

